# The Prostate Exam



## daveomak (Jun 29, 2011)

*After experiencing the discomfort and embarrassment of a prostate test at a military hospital, **I **decided to have my next test carried out while visiting in San Francisco where the beautiful nurses are more gentle and accommodating.. *

*As I laid naked on my side on the table, the nurse began the examination. *

*"Don't worry, at this stage of the procedure it's quite normal to get an erection," said the nurse. *

*"I haven't got an erection," I said. *

*"No, but I have." replied the nurse. *

*Moral: **Don't have this procedure done in San Francisco!*


----------



## chefrob (Jun 29, 2011)

*AW LAWD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alelover (Jun 29, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 29, 2011)

Uh, yeah......


----------

